# Klingeltöne mit Musik



## Heikeline (10 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich versuchte in letzter Zeit öfter eine Handy-Nr. anzurufen. Dort hörte ich neben dem Klingelton auch Musik. Auf meiner Telefonrechnung musste ich feststellen, dass mir der Anruf jedes Mal berechnet wurde, obwohl kein Gespräch zustande kam. Ist das Rechtens?.


Gruß 
Heike


----------



## Heiko (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: Klingeltöne mit Musik*

Normalerweise kann das der Angerufene einstellen und er zahlt dann auch dafür - meist eine monatliche Gebühr.
Kann es sein, dass Du in einer Warteschleife warst, das Gespräch also schon angenommen wurde?


----------



## Heikeline (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: Klingeltöne mit Musik*

Nein, ausgeschlossen. Es kommt ein normaler Rufton, dann geht sofort die Dudelei los.


----------



## Heiko (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: Klingeltöne mit Musik*

Das nennt sich "Freizeichenton" oder "Soundlogo".
Hier mal eine Info von T-Mobile:
http://www.t-mobile.de/preisliste/0,14306,19988-_,00.html

Ich kann da aber nicht rauslesen, dass sich das auf die Berechnung beim Anrufer auswirkt. Du solltest da mal bei Deinem Provider nachfragen.


----------



## Heikeline (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: Klingeltöne mit Musik*

Hm, ich habe die Beträge auf meiner Festnetzrechnung und mein Mann auf seiner Handyrechnung. Beides verschiedene Anbieter. Jeweils eine Gesprächseinheit. Alle Anrufe wurde definitiv nicht angenommen. Die Angerufene Nummer ist rein privat, also keine Geschäftsnummer, wegen der Warteschleife.


----------



## Heiko (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: Klingeltöne mit Musik*

Da gehts nicht um den Angerufenen, sondern um Euren Provider. Ruf mal bei der Hotline an und frag was das soll.


----------



## Heikeline (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: Klingeltöne mit Musik*

Ich habe jetzt einmal eine Anfrage gestellt. Wenn ich die Antwort erhalten habe, melde ich mich wieder.

Gruß Heike


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: Klingeltöne mit Musik*

Oder doch Warteschleife?


> Was werden die Anrufer hören, wenn sie in der "Warteschlange" sind?
> Sie werden das SoundLogo hören.


http://www.t-zones.de/de/Customer_support/01_WAP/index.more/soundlogo.html


----------



## KatzenHai (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: Klingeltöne mit Musik*

Dort gefunden:


> Was sind SoundLogos?
> Mit SoundLogo können Sie sich Ihr persönliches Freizeichen einrichten. Das übliche "Tuut-Tuut" wird von einem Musikstück Ihrer Wahl unterlegt. Wenn Sie unter Ihrer Mobilfunknummer angerufen werden hören Ihre Anrufer den von Ihnen gewählten Sound, bis Sie Ihr Handy abheben.


Spricht für "kostet Anrufer nix", weil Freizeichen


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: Klingeltöne mit Musik*



> "kostet Anrufer nix", weil Freizeichen


Ja. 
Und wenn es was kostet wars wohl die Warteschleife.


----------

